# Google Play marketplace not working



## shogun565 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi guys, i've installed Cyanogenmod 9 on my nook color the google play marketplace won't work. All it says is "server error" and that's it. I have a stable internet connection.

Does anyone else have this issue? Anyone heard of this?


----------



## Doc (Jul 18, 2011)

Can't remember if I got the same error, but I've had some issues connecting to Play when the system time wasn't set correctly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## christinacooper (Mar 26, 2012)

I had that issue. I reinstalled gapps and it worked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

